# Forellenteich Olingen



## meet (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich war schon 2Jahre nichtmehr in Olingen zum Forellenangeln. Deswegen habe ich 2 Fragen zu dem Weiher:

1.
Kennt jemand die Öffnungszeiten? Also wann der morgens öffnet? Ich geh davon aus, dass es die Anlage noch gibt.

2.
Gibt es Gründe da aktuell nicht hinzufahren? Wie zB "der Weiher ist voll mit Fröschen/Algen, die das angeln behindern"?

Danke euch für Antworten. Bin über jegliche Infos dankbar!#6

Grüße Matthias


----------



## dc1981 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenteich Olingen*

servus,

wo soll der den sein???
hab noch nie von der anlage gehört??
grüße


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenteich Olingen*

Wie der Name schon sagt, bei Olingen.

Etangs de Olingen 
10 Rue de Betzdorf 
L-6951 Olingen (Ouljen) LUXEMBOURG 

Fr,Sa,So morgens ab ca. 7:00 ist offen, wenn sich nichts geändert hat. Algen u.ä. hab ich da noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## meet (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenteich Olingen*

Alles klar!
Danke dir!! #h


----------

